# Amniocentesis after Nuchal Scan Anyone?



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi All

I went for a Nuchal Scan at 12wks and it showed up good news. For my age of 37.5 the stats are 1:143 and at sacn they became 1:713. I was delighted but just to be sure had the blood tests done too as that takes results from 75% accurate to 95% accurate.

Unfortunately when the combined results came back my risk went to high and changed from 1:713 to 1:108!! I was devastated.

Now they recommend an amniosentesis to confirm Downs or other abnormalities.

Has anyone had this and what was your experience? I am so frightened as risk of miscarriage is high and of course for bad news.

Please - any advice


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Dc8,

Can I just ask-is 108 what they call ajusted risk?

Im prob not much help, just trying to look at my readings though I didn't have the bloods done.


----------



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi BP

Thanks for your reply.

Yes. Its the adjusted risk to me after my bloods were combined with the scan.

I did at Dr Fogarty and scan went well. My personal risk for scan only was 1 in 173 which is v good for age 37.5yrs. For exact maternal age they gave me 1 in 143 chance so my scan risk was better than that at 1 in 173.

I was delighted and thought the bloods would be fine but something just told me to do it. They suggested I prob wouldn't need bloods as NT Scan looked so good but I went for them anyway.

Whay horror when they came back and combined with my scan (for a more accurate risk) the adjusted factor became 1 in 108 with recommendation for Amnio.

My risk factor increased substantially taking bloods into consideration for a more accurate risk factor.

I have no idea what to do. I think I will not do amnio as risk of miscarriage (no matter what it is) is just too high. I would love my baby regardless but its just another 6 months of stressful worry and everything might be ok. Horrible feeling and i wish I never got the tests done now.


----------



## cMac (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi DC8

Sorry that you are going through this.  I was talking generally to my friend about amnios yesterday who has been through Dr Fogarty and she said that he has never had a miscarrige as a result of anmnio.  Obviously this is only anecdotal, but it could be a question to ask directly of his staff?


----------

